# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  4th FEIKOI CENTRE GO " ISAMI SHOWA " and " JB777 GOSHIKI ".

## abiserpong

*UJI KONSISTENSI,*

Setahun lalu ketika ditanya kemana dia akan berkonsentrasi, Taniguchi menjawab: “Kohaku dan Sanke”. Keduanya merupakan varietas yang amat disukainya. Tantangan disana lebih besar karena yang bermain para penangkar top. Bisa menyamai atau bahkan melampaui catatan prestasi mereka boleh jadi akan menjadi kebanggaan seumur hidup yang bisa diwariskan ke anak cucu. Tetapi seperti Dainichi Koi Farm, Isa Koi Farm, Kaneko Fish Farm, Omosako Koi Farm, yang berkonsentrasi pada varietas tertentu, ada kalanya mereka ingin melompati pagar halaman rumah sekedar melongok taman tetangga dan mengukur apakah punya kemampuan membuat taman seindah milik tetangga. Dainichi akhirnya sukses juga dengan varietas kohaku dan showa. Dia tercatat sebagai satu – satunya penangkar yang meraih gelar Grand Champion All Japan Nishikigoi Show (AJNS) pada ketiga varietas: Kohaku, Sanke, dan Showa. Prestasi yang bahkan belum pernah bisa dicapai seteru abadinya dalam AJNS: Sakai Fish Farm dan Omosako Koi Farm. Meski belum sefenomenal Dainichi, Omosako sudah membuat gebrakan ketika showa produksinya meraih gelar Reserve Grand Champion pada AJNS lalu. Kaneko juga sudah mencicipi sukses ketika memproduksi shiro yang mulai diperhitungkan khalayak penggemar koi. Pun Isa Koi Farm dengan kohaku “kagura” lines-nya.

Penangkar juga manusia, keinginan mencicipi sukses di varietas lain tidak bisa dibendung, mungkin malah bisa membelokan arah perjalanannya kelak. Sejarah mencatat, Isa Koi Farm mulai dengan Kohaku tetapi kini mereka terkenal dengan showa. Sakai sebelum mencatat prestasi fenomenal di varietas kohaku dan sanke adalah produsen shiro utshuri. Cerita sukses mereka berubah haluan, tapi tidak ada yang salah khan? Ketika penangkar mencoba sesuatu yang baru, kita mungkin berpikir dia hanya sekedar melepas hasrat atau mendaki puncak egonya. Sama sekali tidak ada pikiran dia akan berganti “kapal” dan merubah arah perjalanannya, tetapi sesungguhnya siapa diantara kita yang tahu? Yang pasti apapun yang mereka lakukan, para penangkar top itu tidak pernah setengah hati.

Syndrome seperti itu menjangkiti Taniguchi. Tiba – tiba saja dia ingin mencoba kemampuan memijah showa dan goshiki, mengasah sekaligus menguji feelingnya. Mungkin akan memberikan hasil yang lebih baik atau setidaknya sama baiknya. Ini bukan sekedar uji kemampuan atau uji feeling, tetapi juga uji konsistensi. Taniguchi seperti penangkar top lain selalu berpegang pada bloodline. Ketika ingin memijahkan showa yang bukan sepesialisasinya dia tidak asal – asalan menentukan oyagoi. Dia berburu indukan showa ke habitatnya: Dainichi Koi Farm dan Isa Koi Farm. Setelah melihat – lihat bakal oyagoi di tempat itu, Taniguchi memutuskan membeli *indukan showa dari Isa Koi Farm yang berukuran 84 Cm dan berumur 6 tahun.Dia mengawinkan dengan pejantan 68 Cm dari Otozou.*
*Begitu juga indukan Goshiki. indukan betina 96 cm, yang dikawinkan dengan pajantan 65 cm dari Minuma.*

Beberapa bulan kemudian Taniguchi menuai hasil berupa anakan showa dan goshiki yang punya potensi tumbuh dan berkembang baik. Seperti halnya dengan kohaku dan sanke yang baru diproduksinya, dia mengirimkan beberapa yang terbaik ke Indonesia. Dia ingin Indonesia merasakan karya terbarunya, dan ikut merasakan bagaimana koi – koi ini kelak mungkin akan menjadi salah satu pilar Taniguchi Fish Farm. 



*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Showa dan Goshiki bersertifikat eks Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 70 ton milik Fei Koi Center, Majalaya Bandung , selama periode 6 (enam bulan) dengan perlakuan sama


*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada November 2010 dan berakhir pada Mei 2011

*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 6 bulan selama periode November 2010 Hingga Mei 2011
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 70 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 

*PARTISIPAN*

Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*

Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Showa dan Goshiki, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

*“ ISAMI “ Showa*
Umur : 4- 5 bulan ( Mei 2010 )
Ukuran : 18 – 20 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : ISA Bloodline 84 cm
Pejantan : Otozou 68 cm

FOTO INDUKAN:






*“ JB 777 “ Goshiki*
Umur : 4- 5 bulan ( Mei 2010 )
Ukuran : 18 – 20 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : Goshiki 96 Cm
Pejantan : Minuma 65 Cm

FOTO INDUKAN :



*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 70 ton milik Fei Koi Centre di Majalaya Ciparay Bandung

*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max – Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.

----------


## abiserpong

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI* *:*

Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan *dalam dua tahap* dan semua dilakukan dengan cara *first come first serve,*
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut :

1.* Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua )* dilakukan mulai tanggal *1 November 2010* pada pukul 12.00 PM waktu server KOI’s ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan *Rp. 8.000.000* *untuk SHOWA* dan *Rp. 6.000.000 untuk GOSHIKI*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara



*OPEN HOUSE ( Tahap Satu ):*

Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. Masa Open House “resmi” berlaku sejak tanggal *27 Oktober* pada pukul* 12.00 PM waktu server KOI’s ( GMT +7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (01/11/10) pada pukul 11.50 AM waktu server ( GMT + 7 )*
3. Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekorper posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
5. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
6. Harga koi per ekor pada masa “open house” ditetapkan *Rp.10.000.000* *untuk SHOWA* dan *Rp. 7.500.000 untuk GOSHIKI.* 
7. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*PEMBAYARAN:*

1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a.Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b.Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat – lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c.Pembayaran ketiga (25%) selambat – lambatnya satu minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan GO
2. Pembayaran Tunai (100%) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp 250,000,-
3. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng*
*A/C No. 624 – 0110235*
*a/n Soegianto*
4. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Fei Koi lewat HP, mail atau PM


*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing – masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing – masing varietas. 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*
Hadiah akan di tentukan kemudian


*FEE*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## abiserpong

*Foto - foto " ISAMI " SHOWA :*

----------


## abiserpong

*Foto -Foto " JB 777 " GOSHIKI :*

----------


## iyos

waah..cakep2 ikannya...???

----------


## Glenardo

Kayaknya ada yang kurang dari aturan ini...Sepertinya Om Abi selaku moderator akan mengupdate nya...

----------


## Glenardo

> Kayaknya ada yang kurang dari aturan ini...Sepertinya Om Abi selaku moderator akan mengupdate nya...


eH SALAH baca dink..Memang tiada tahap, hanya open house dan tahap pertama. jadi tancappp gas, jangan mikir lama2 nih...

----------


## Soegianto

koq disaya gak ada gbrnya yah

----------


## Zone

gak ada gambarnya om abi.....????

----------


## abiserpong

Mohon maaf om - om semua ......... gambar lagi dalam proses editing ....... maaf sekali lagi dimohon kesabarannya ........  :Becky:   :Peace:

----------


## Zone

> Mohon maaf om - om semua ......... gambar lagi dalam proses editing ....... maaf sekali lagi dimohon kesabarannya ........


ok om abi.. siap ditunggu.....  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> koq disaya gak ada gbrnya yah


Sama oom, di saya juga gak keluar gambarnya kok...? cuma headernya aja seperti ini yg keluar "*Foto - foto " ISAMI " SHOWA :* "...?

----------


## Soegianto

> Mohon maaf om - om semua ......... gambar lagi dalam proses editing ....... maaf sekali lagi dimohon kesabarannya ........


siap menunggu............
sy mau ikutan boleh gak

----------


## luki

> Sama oom, di saya juga gak keluar gambarnya kok...? cuma headernya aja seperti ini yg keluar "*Foto - foto " ISAMI " SHOWA :* "...?


ada kok pak....cb liat lagi deh

----------


## abiserpong

Om - om silahkan balik ke hal. 1 lagi ........ sim sala bim ..... oleh om luki .......... foto sudah ada d .....  :Becky:

----------


## Soegianto

> Om - om silahkan balik ke hal. 1 lagi ........ sim sala bim ..... oleh om luki .......... foto sudah ada d .....


sdh sim sala bim ada ..
tks om luki om abi ,,,,dan yg lain nya tks

----------


## Robby Iwan

*GelooOO.. showanya sangat menggoda..kantong bahaya nih..

Itu indukan goshiki guede banget..*

----------


## Zone

> *GelooOO.. showanya sangat menggoda..kantong bahaya nih..
> 
> Itu indukan goshiki guede banget..*


luar biasa menggoda yah om robby ???  ::  kantong siap2 deh

----------


## Zone

om abi atau om luki mau nanya nih.... 
ini post 5 ekor per enis ato 5 ekor untuk jenis gabungan ??

thanks

----------


## koi_vj

cuma bisa menelan ludah aja dan mengagumi dari jauh.....hiks...

----------


## abiserpong

> *GelooOO.. showanya sangat menggoda..kantong bahaya nih..*
> 
> *Itu indukan goshiki guede banget..*


Betul pak robby ....... induknya dari *Isa Koi Farm Showa,* ( penangkar Showa - Showa berkualitas bagus )....... pusssiiiinnggg  :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:  

Belum pernah lihat* Minuma* *Goshiki seguewde ini ( 96 cm )* di sini ........ tambah pusssiiiinnggg  :Jaw:   :Jaw:   :Jaw:

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Betul pak robby ....... induknya dari *Isa Koi Farm Showa,* ( penangkar Showa - Showa berkualitas bagus )....... pusssiiiinnggg    
> 
> Belum pernah lihat* Minuma* *Goshiki seguewde ini ( 96 cm )* di sini ........ tambah pusssiiiinnggg


Waduuuuh..*minuma* lagi..kacauuu..

----------


## Anton Sukoco

mumet...GO terus...apik2...gak duwe duwek....qiqiqiqiqiqiqi......

----------


## Soegianto

> om abi atau om luki mau nanya nih.... 
> ini post 5 ekor per enis ato 5 ekor untuk jenis gabungan ??
> 
> thanks


1 nama mungkin 5 ekor per jenis buat bid an sendiri
jadi kalau om wil bid 20x hbs dong   .....................

----------


## Soegianto

yang mau byr pakai master or visa bisa koq...........hehe

----------


## abiserpong

> om abi atau om luki mau nanya nih.... 
> ini post 5 ekor per enis ato 5 ekor untuk jenis gabungan ??
> 
> thanks


Hhmmm ....... sepertinya om wilson siap- siap mo borong besok ........  :Cool2: 
Diperbolehkan atas nama sendiri ....... *Sekali posting untuk nomor 5 ekor untuk Showa + 5 ekor untuk Goshiki* ....... ( 5 ekor / Orang / Jenis ). salam. 

*Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang / jenis.*




> 1 nama mungkin 5 ekor per jenis buat bid an sendiri
> jadi kalau om wil bid 20x hbs dong .....................

----------


## setia_budi

> yang mau byr pakai master or visa bisa koq...........hehe


boleh dicicil digesek tiap bulan om? hehehehee

----------


## William Pantoni

Sepertinya bakal banyak yang jadi Kindai Showa dan Tsubo Sumi yah....

----------


## luki

ku tergoda.........

ada yg mau pinjemin celengan.....?

----------


## edwin

nah itu dia om.... kalo celengan udah habis gimana?
om sugi, credit cardnya bisa easy pay 0% 6 bulan gak?

----------


## demmy

wadddddoooohhhhhhh....... pigimana ini?? Godaan... Godaan... Tak kunjung henti....  ::

----------


## iyos

> 1 nama mungkin 5 ekor per jenis buat bid an sendiri
> jadi kalau om wil bid 20x hbs dong   .....................


gk kebanyakan /orgnya pk..??jd ikan gk nyebar...

----------


## Soegianto

> boleh dicicil digesek tiap bulan om? hehehehee


di geseknya sekali jd dicicilnya tiap  bulan hihihi

----------


## Soegianto

> nah itu dia om.... kalo celengan udah habis gimana?
> om sugi, credit cardnya bisa easy pay 0% 6 bulan gak?


bisa gak om ....hehehe gak ngerti

----------


## AsfenvV

Mantaf neh fei koi,.....udah bisa gesek pake visa dan dapat diskon 250 rb... Kalau gseknya penuh....bener bener dealer yg -inovative dan mengerti pelanggan.......hmnnnnnn

----------


## Saung Koi

*Open Housenya dimana Om.......?? Majalaya-kah...?? Pengen ikut liat boleh gak...??*

----------


## Zone

> Hhmmm ....... sepertinya om wilson siap- siap mo borong besok ........ 
> Diperbolehkan atas nama sendiri ....... *Sekali posting untuk nomor 5 ekor untuk Showa + 5 ekor untuk Goshiki* ....... ( 5 ekor / Orang / Jenis ). salam. 
> 
> *Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang / jenis.*


waduh om abi, ga begitu koq... hanya tanya aja.. biar tau jelas rule of game aja..  ::  mungkin malah bisa membantu orang lain yang  mungkin akan memborong... hehehe



> 1 nama mungkin 5 ekor per jenis buat bid an sendiri
> jadi kalau om wil bid 20x hbs dong   .....................


gak sampai 20 kali koq om soegih... hahhaha

----------


## luki

Permisi........
mumpung pembalap nya masih pada tidur.....
mau ngepel arena dulu.......supaya ga licin.......

----------


## iyos

> Permisi........
> mumpung pembalap nya masih pada tidur.....
> mau ngepel arena dulu.......supaya ga licin.......


pawang hujan sdh disiapin kan om look..??tkt kl cuaca berubah,,,

----------


## luki

> pawang hujan sdh disiapin kan om look..??tkt kl cuaca berubah,,,


ketemu lagi ngga nih di tikungan.......
saya sdh ganti pembalap.......hr ini pake Repsol Honda....... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

test.........

----------


## Zone

Lintasan Aman ?

----------


## Soegianto

aman om  di semanggi macet

----------


## Ajik Raffles

semoga belum ketinggalan....

----------


## Zone

> semoga belum ketinggalan....


ready aja dlu om ajik... heheheh

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ready aja dlu om ajik... heheheh


barusan diganggu Glen, sekarang ada yang ganggu lagi neh....

----------


## Zone

> barusan diganggu Glen, sekarang ada yang ganggu lagi neh....


hp di matiin dlu om ajik biar bebas gangguan.. haha

----------


## Robby Iwan

Cuma 73 orang yg online..dikit euy..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Will masuk gak ya (celingak celinguk)....

----------


## abiserpong

abi, 17 , 30.
luki, 24.
robby Iwan, 34, 61.

----------


## abiserpong

abi, 17, 30.
luki, 24.
robby Iwan, 34, 61.

----------


## Soegianto

sunardi 23
rasito 19 25 47
alex makasar 16.41,56

----------


## Koi Lovers

roni 22.........................

----------


## Zone

Showa 3, 18, 20
Goshiki 80, 108 
by Wilson

----------


## Robby Iwan

Robby Iwan 23,34,61

----------


## Zone

raasito 78, 86, 89

----------


## Zone

gandi 116, 55, 4

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> abi, 17 , 30.
> luki, 24.
> robby Iwan, 34, 61.


ada yang ejakulasi dini....

----------


## Zone

> raasito 78, 86, 89


rasito mksdnya

----------


## William Pantoni

SA 16
Luky 24
Robby Iwan 61
WP 36

----------


## Soegianto

slamet 52 77

----------


## cheung

jenny... 70 en 83

----------


## William Pantoni

Abi 17, 30

----------


## Soegianto

asfent 82,,,,,,,,

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oom Abi,

sy booked no. : 52,77,115 ( Slamet Kurniawan )
no. 82 ( Asfen )

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> jenny... 70 en 83


Hore... tante mampir lagi.....

----------


## luki

> jenny... 70 en 83


apa kabar.....lama ga kedengeran

----------


## Slametkurniawan

waduh... yang nyamber banyak amat ? jangan2 bisa menjadi GO yang sudah booked semua pada waktu open house.

----------


## pemula

Ryan 113 dan 114
Yoyong 12, 35 dan 117

----------


## Soegianto

om luki om abi tolong bantu up date boleh

----------


## Soegianto

danny 36 54 94

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Will masuk gak ya (celingak celinguk)....


Walah...komputer kena schedule restart...telat dah....

----------


## Soegianto

> Hore... tante mampir lagi.....


hbs besarin kolam om ajik

----------


## Soegianto

> Ryan 113 dan 114
> Yoyong 12, 35 dan 117


welcome om

----------


## cheung

> Hore... tante mampir lagi.....


 hehehe... hampir pangling ama kois... hampir z kecolongan ga kebagian milih  ::

----------


## cheung

> apa kabar.....lama ga kedengeran


baik2 z om Luki... thanks  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> hehehe... hampir pangling ama kois... hampir z kecolongan ga kebagian milih


makanya jangan pernah tinggalin kois ......kapan aja dimana saja buka kois hehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> hehehe... hampir pangling ama kois... hampir z kecolongan ga kebagian milih


selalu ada tempat buat Tante JC....

----------


## William Pantoni

> hehehe... hampir pangling ama kois... hampir z kecolongan ga kebagian milih


Welcoma Back ....Tante....kirain udah ga piara koi lg.

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. abi, pick no. *17.*
2. abi, pick no. *30.*
3. luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. 



*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. Asfent, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*
16.

----------


## Koi Lovers

36 double?
salah liat apa emang double om?

----------


## William Pantoni

> 36 double?
> salah liat apa emang double om?


Iya Om Abi...36 double....hati2...yg punya 36 galak.

----------


## cheung

> Welcoma Back ....Tante....kirain udah ga piara koi lg.


uda kepalang basah om Wil...doain ya, mudah2an awet trus miara koi ....

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " ISAMI " SHOWA :*
* AVAILABLE :*

----------


## luki

*Foto -Foto " JB 777 " GOSHIKI :*
*AVAILABLE*

----------


## abiserpong

> 36 double?
> salah liat apa emang double om?


Iya om double ...... terima kasih atas koreksinya .....   :: 

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. abi, pick no. *17.*
2. abi, pick no. *30.*
3. luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. 



*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. Asfent, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*
16.

----------


## William Pantoni

Edwin 48.....

----------


## abiserpong

> ada yang ejakulasi dini....


Jadi malu ati .......  ::   ::   ::  ..... maklum om ajik terlalu semangat lihat trek mulusss ........  :Becky: ....  :Car: 




> Iya Om Abi...36 double....hati2...yg punya 36 galak.


Yup om will ....... yang punya memang gualaakkk sekali ...... ampuunnnn   :Hail:

----------


## TSA

Wuaduh ..... ketinggalan .......
Untung masih ada yg diincer .........
Saya ambil  *BlackJack* aja dech ......................... *21*

Tsa

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. abi, pick no. *17.*
2. abi, pick no. *30.*
3. luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. Tsa, pick no.* 21.*
26.


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. Asfent, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*
16.

----------


## luki

> abi, 17.


ilmu penerawangan tingkat tinggi nih.....

----------


## abiserpong

> ilmu penerawangan tingkat tinggi nih.....


Coba percaya dengan jurus hasil dari penerawangan sukong ....... inspirasi dari jurus pilihan suhu luki, pick no. 24......   :Fencing:

----------


## luki

> Coba percaya dengan jurus hasil dari penerawangan sukong ....... inspirasi dari jurus pilihan suhu luki, pick no. 24......


ha ha ha ha ha...........
berarti Hobi kita sama Om Abi......" Menghayal "   :Sleep:  :Sleep:  :Sleep:  :Sleep:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Coba percaya dengan jurus hasil dari penerawangan sukong ....... inspirasi dari jurus pilihan suhu luki, pick no. 24......


Suer Bro, ini percakapan tingkat tinggi... ilmu murid tidak mampu menangkap bayang - bayang di awan....
Ini Showa tosai 20cm, tidak mungkin dengan jurus sederhana bisa menangkap wangsit dari dewata...
17 & 24, apa makna semua ini?

----------


## abiserpong

> ha ha ha ha ha...........
> berarti Hobi kita sama Om Abi......" Menghayal "





> Suer Bro, ini percakapan tingkat tinggi... ilmu murid tidak mampu menangkap bayang - bayang di awan....
> Ini Showa tosai 20cm, tidak mungkin dengan jurus sederhana bisa menangkap wangsit dari dewata...
> 17 & 24, apa makna semua ini?


 





> Sepertinya bakal banyak yang jadi Kindai Showa dan Tsubo Sumi yah....


Om ajik sangat ahli merangkai kata .......  :Becky: 

Oyagoi *Isa Bloodline*, Pejantan yang dipakai* Otozou* 68 cm, dengan keistimewaan seperti yang di katakan om will ...... *Kindai Showa dan Tsubo Sumi.*

Saya dan om luki coba......" Menghayal "  :Sleep:  :Sleep:  :Sleep:  mudah- mudahan wangsit yang diterima dari dewata benar adanya ......... menurun ke anaknya no. 17, 24 .......  :Noidea: 
Gimana om luki .......

----------


## luki

> Gimana om luki .......



betul Om abi.....
ini seru nya belajar three color Koi......
banyak menghayal nya......
kalau sesuai hayalan jadi bagus..........kalau tidak sesuai ya uang sekolah lagi uangg sekolah lagi  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Soegianto

saya mauikutan boleh gak please 2 ekor aja
kalau boleh kapan sy boleh msk skrg apa tg beberpa hari ke depan ?
halaman sebelumnya sdh tanya tp gak ada yg jwb...huik huik

----------


## edwin

> Coba percaya dengan jurus hasil dari penerawangan sukong ....... inspirasi dari jurus pilihan suhu luki, pick no. 24......


wah.... 2 suhu sudah mengeluarkan ilmu pedangnya, kalo murid cuma bisa ngeluarin ilmu  :Pray2:

----------


## iyos

isami 28,,,,,,,

----------


## luki

> saya mauikutan boleh gak please 2 ekor aja
> kalau boleh kapan sy boleh msk skrg apa tg beberpa hari ke depan ?
> halaman sebelumnya sdh tanya tp gak ada yg jwb...huik huik


kalau menurut sy pribadi sih tidak masalah.......
mungkin pak soegi mulai bisa memilih  2- 3 jam setelah pemilihan kedua dimulai ( 1 november jam 14.00 waktu server )
untuk memberikan kesempatan  bagi calon partisipan lain dulu.......

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. abi, pick no. *17.*
2. abi, pick no. *30.*
3. luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. Tsa, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*
27.


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. Asfent, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*
16.

----------


## abiserpong

*Setuju aja ........ om soegi, kasih waktu dulu ...... bagi yang mau pilih di tahap 2.*

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " ISAMI " SHOWA :*
* AVAILABLE :*

----------


## luki

*Foto -Foto " JB 777 " GOSHIKI :*
*AVAILABLE*

----------


## iyos

> kalau menurut sy pribadi sih tidak masalah.......
> mungkin pak soegi mulai bisa memilih  2- 3 jam setelah pemilihan kedua dimulai ( 1 november jam 14.00 waktu server )
> untuk memberikan kesempatan  bagi calon partisipan lain dulu.......


idem,,,tp transfer ke rek sy ya..??huahaha...

----------


## Soegianto

> *Setuju aja ........ om soegi, kasih waktu dulu ...... bagi yang mau pilih di tahap 2.*


ya deh.............nanti pilih terakhir ..............tp yg penting mau ikutan biar seru bareng2
nanti pak yos yg transf yah hahaha

----------


## Soegianto

> wah.... 2 suhu sudah mengeluarkan ilmu pedangnya, kalo murid cuma bisa ngeluarin ilmu


setuju yg penting kita ditraktir

----------


## Koi Lovers

wah yg bgs masih banyak euy...

----------


## Zone

> wah yg bgs masih banyak euy...


Mending di pick dlu om ron. Drpd tar menyesal loh... Hahaha

----------


## edwin

> setuju yg penting kita ditraktir


asyiikk... kalo salah satu dapet gelar GC, kita makan2.....

----------


## luki

> wah yg bgs masih banyak euy...


sikat Om Ronny.......kalo showa kan " Full of Surprise " nya.......

----------


## Soegianto

> wah yg bgs masih banyak euy...


nanti sy yg pilih loh hahahaha
sdh gatel nih mau ikutan huik huik

----------


## Soegianto

> *Open Housenya dimana Om.......?? Majalaya-kah...?? Pengen ikut liat boleh gak...??*


sorry om kelewat blm terjawb ,,nanti diundang dtg yah

----------


## shinya umeda

for all hoby this is very good parent
never see better than this parent
please try 96cm  parent baby gosiki and try 88cm  parent showa baby koi.

----------


## bohemian

> for all hoby this is very good parent
> never see better than this parent
> please try 96cm  parent baby gosiki and try 88cm  parent showa baby koi.


Dear Mr. Umeda,
Thank you for providing the fabulous Kois. I am just wondering if the price of the kois can be lowered a bit. Therefore, more of us can enjoy the taste of high quality tategoi.....
Thank you.

----------


## shinya umeda

> Dear Mr. Umeda,
> Thank you for providing the fabulous Kois. I am just wondering if the price of the kois can be lowered a bit. Therefore, more of us can enjoy the taste of high quality tategoi.....
> Thank you.


i try my best to make lower price by save cost but price for good fish actualy not cheeper this price i thyink good for everboidy
please try and enjoy than you know

----------


## bohemian

Mr. Umeda, Thank you for your response. Will try to enjoy from the sideline.

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. abi, pick no. *17.*
2. abi, pick no. *30.*
3. luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. Tsa, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt )  :* 

27.


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. Asfent, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt )  :* 

16.

----------


## luki

Pak Soegi......silahken milih

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> for all hoby this is very good parent
> never see better than this parent
> please try 96cm  parent baby gosiki and try 88cm  parent showa baby koi.


Umeda San,
Do you bring more boring group? Looks like you have so much time to post here...

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegi......silahken milih


asik...............
ikut yah no 50 an soegih
no 65 an soegih

no 07 dan 29 atas nama pak suryadi

----------


## Soegianto

> Umeda San,
> Do you bring more boring group? Looks like you have so much time to post here...


paksa mode on hahahah

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.
*29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. 


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.
*17.

----------


## Soegianto

tks rekap nya om

----------


## Soegianto

ayo om ronz silahkan di pilih msh banyak nih yg bs jd kuda hitam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ayo om ronz silahkan di pilih msh banyak nih yg bs jd kuda hitam


pilih koi atau kuda pak?

----------


## luki

kemaren ke jepun.....nggga di foto pak.....?

----------


## edwin

Iya om soegi, ada fotonya gak? Pasti warnanya sudah lbh solid krn udh makin besar

----------


## Zone

38 an. Gandi

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.
*29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31.


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.
*17.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Foto yang masih available belum up date? Ada yang punya peluru nih.... ihik..ihik..ihik

----------


## Koi Lovers

> ayo om ronz silahkan di pilih msh banyak nih yg bs jd kuda hitam


aduh suhu satu ini tau aja kalo ane nafsu ngeliat ikan bagus-bagus gini
pengaman udah pake dobel jg masih hampir tembus nih wkwkwk
untung kebantu server error,jd rada kependam hasratnya  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Foto yang masih available belum up date? Ada yang punya peluru nih.... ihik..ihik..ihik


dipilih dipilih dipilih
yang jauh mari mendekat yg dekat mari merapat
dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ya maaf kemarin ke jepang gak sempat foto
pilihnya pilih koi pak ajik hehehe
nanti dtg di foto lg om edwin

serem nih sm yg ada peluru ......takut,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tembak dong mas hehehehe

buat om ronz yg di pilih pilih piloih mari pilih yok lama2 ketembak om ajik loh

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " ISAMI " SHOWA :*
* AVAILABLE :*

----------


## luki

*Foto -Foto " JB 777 " GOSHIKI :*
*AVAILABLE*

----------


## iyos

sdh pada dtg ya ikannya pk fei..??pengen liat duplikatnya baby sakura yg sy pilih hehe...

----------


## Soegianto

> sdh pada dtg ya ikannya pk fei..??pengen liat duplikatnya baby sakura yg sy pilih hehe...


ikan sdh datang pak tgl 23 
kondisi dlm keadaan sehat dan baik
sekarang sdh start ksh makan 
nanti sy infokan videonya pak

----------


## Soegianto



----------


## luki



----------


## luki

Pak soegi.......Showa no 24 mana........ngga keliatan  ::  ::  ::

----------


## luki

> Pak soegi.......Showa no 24 mana........ngga keliatan


karena penasaran.....akhir nya tadi siang meluncur ke Ciparay.......
pas kebetulan sedang di serok.....ketangkaplah 3 ekor.......

----------


## dattairadian

wow mantaabbb...!!
Kualitasnya oke banget! Memang mata breeder ngga bisa ditandingi untuk culling produknya ya, karena dia sangat hapal karakter oyagoinya...
tategoi!

----------


## abiserpong

> wow mantaabbb...!!
> Kualitasnya oke banget! Memang mata breeder ngga bisa ditandingi untuk culling produknya ya, karena dia sangat hapal karakter oyagoinya...
> tategoi!





> karena penasaran.....akhir nya tadi siang meluncur ke Ciparay.......
> pas kebetulan sedang di serok.....ketangkaplah 3 ekor.......


Menyesal sekali kemaren tidak bisa ikut gabung ke Ciparay .........  :: Bagus banget ya ketiganya sekarang ...... beda sekali dari foto awalnya.
Kualitas kulitnya superb ....... Shiroji, beni, sumi makin Top, letak sumi juga pas komposisinya.  :Thumb: 
Saya punya yang no. 17, 30 dan yang lainnya gimana kualitasnya om luki .......

----------


## Soegianto

Om abi nanti bs kapan aja datang koq keciparay
Yg lain kwalitasnya rata baik sesuai dengan valuenya hari ini sy sdh fotokan satu persatu mudah2an dlm beberapa hari kedepan bs upload di sini

----------


## luki

> Menyesal sekali kemaren tidak bisa ikut gabung ke Ciparay ......... Bagus banget ya ketiganya sekarang ...... beda sekali dari foto awalnya.
> Kualitas kulitnya superb ....... Shiroji, beni, sumi makin Top, letak sumi juga pas komposisinya. 
> Saya punya yang no. 17, 30 dan yang lainnya gimana kualitasnya om luki .......


no 17 sdh di jual Pak soegi Om Abi........ha ha ha ha.........
no 17 kayak nya lebih panjang.......kemaren mau di serok, gara gara di pelototin pak soegi ...ga jadi deh....
rata rata kwalitas nya baik.......
karena kalo kita liat foto awal nya......itu foto saat ikan baru keluar dari mudpond ( september )........

----------


## iyos

> Om abi nanti bs kapan aja datang koq keciparay
> Yg lain kwalitasnya rata baik sesuai dengan valuenya hari ini sy sdh fotokan satu persatu mudah2an dlm beberapa hari kedepan bs upload di sini


asiek..nunggu photonya aah..jgn lama2 ya pk n yg bagus photonya buat update perkembangan (showa kan paling seru) nanti penasaran jg ngikut jejak om look nyusul keciparay..hahay..

----------


## abiserpong

> Om abi nanti bs kapan aja datang koq keciparay
> Yg lain kwalitasnya rata baik sesuai dengan valuenya hari ini sy sdh fotokan satu persatu mudah2an dlm beberapa hari kedepan bs upload di sini


Terima kasih om soegi ....... sip, ditunggu juga up load semua foto terbaru. 



> no 17 sdh di jual Pak soegi Om Abi........ha ha ha ha.........
> no 17 kayak nya lebih panjang.......kemaren mau di serok, gara gara di pelototin pak soegi ...ga jadi deh....
> rata rata kwalitas nya baik.......
> karena kalo kita liat foto awal nya......itu foto saat ikan baru keluar dari mudpond ( september )........


Sekali lagi terima kasih om soegi .......... manjur plototannya, he he he ......

----------


## Koi Lovers

dari video yang ada keliatan shirojinya putih banget
puas euy liat ikannya
ikannya mantap-mantap semua

keliatannya no 11 diatas blm ada tuannya ya....

----------


## Robby Iwan

Robby Iwan 69 dan 99

----------


## aaoded

Ngiringan ah..
Showa nomor 32..

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*

----------


## Koi Lovers

Goshiki 73 a/n ronny

----------


## luki

> Goshiki 73 a/n ronny


Om Ronny .....
saya edit di rekapan atas ya....spy tdk terlalu banyak postingan.....

----------


## dina prima

Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :

    ISAMI SHOWA :
    Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :

    1. Abi, pick no. 17.
    2. Abi, pick no. 30.
    3. Luki, pick no. 24.
    4. Robby Iwan, pick no. 34.
    5. Robby Iwan, pick no. 61.
    6. Sunardi, pick no. 23.
    7. Rasito, pick no. 19.
    8. Rasito, pick no. 25.
    9. Rasito, pick no. 47.
    10. Alex Makassar, pick no. 16.
    11. Alex Makassar, pick no. 41.
    12. Alex Makassar, pick no. 56.
    13. Roni, pick no. 22.
    14. Wilson, pick no. 3.
    15. Wilson, pick no. 18.
    16. Wilson, pick no. 20.
    17. Gandi, pick no. 4.
    18. Gandi, pick no. 55.
    19. William P., pick no. 36.
    20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. 52.
    21. Yoyong, pick no. 12.
    22. Yoyong, pick no. 35.
    23. Danny, pick no. 54.
    24. Edwin, pick no. 48.
    25. TSA, pick no. 21.
    26. Iyos, pick no. 28.

    Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :

    27. Soegih, pick no. 50.
    28. Suryadi, pick no. 7.
    29. Suryadi, pick no. 29.
    30. Gandi, pick no. 38.
    31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. 32.


    JB 777 GOSHIKI :
    Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :

    1. Rasito, pick no. 78.
    2. Rasito, pick no. 86.
    3. Rasito, pick no. 89.
    4. Wilson, pick no. 80.
    5. Wilson, pick no. 108.
    6. Gandi, pick no. 116.
    7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. 77.
    8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. 115.
    9. Jenny, pick no. 70.
    10. Jenny, pick no. 83.
    11. AsfenvV, pick no. 82.
    12. Ryan, Pick no. 113.
    13. Ryan, Pick no. 114.
    14. Yoyong, pick no. 117.
    15. Danny, pick no. 94.


    Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :

    16. Soegih, pick no. 65.
    17. Robby Iwan, pick no. 69.
    18. Robby Iwan, pick no. 99.
    19. Ronny, pick no. 73. 
    20. Dina Prima, pick no. 107.

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Om Ronny .....
> saya edit di rekapan atas ya....spy tdk terlalu banyak postingan.....


ï?(y) Om luk,thank's ya

----------


## luki

Pak Soegi.......ikut goshiki......no 84 .....

----------


## abiserpong

> Pak Soegi.......ikut goshiki......no 84 .....


Ha ha..... akhirnya om luki tergoda juga lihat perkembangan Baby Champ. 1 B kemaren.  :Becky:

----------


## luki

> Ha ha..... akhirnya om luki tergoda juga lihat perkembangan Baby Champ. 1 B kemaren.


ha ha ha ha.......
Iya nih.....gara gara foto  di halaman sebelumnya dan thread sebelah.......
jadi pecahin celengan lagi........

----------


## TSA

> ha ha ha ha.......
> Iya nih.....gara gara foto  di halaman sebelumnya dan thread sebelah.......
> jadi pecahin celengan lagi........


pinjem celengannya donk om ........ biar saya juga bisa nambah lagi ........ he he he ........

----------


## edwin

bnyk juga ya celengannya..... gak abis2.....

----------


## luki

> biar saya juga bisa nambah lagi ........ he he he ........


ayo sikat Pak Tri.......masih ada si putih yang lain tuh........




> bnyk juga ya celengannya..... gak abis2.....


ha ha ha.....ini yg terkahir Om......

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*

----------


## iyos

ha ha ha.....ini yg terkahir Om......[/QUOTE]
sepertinya celengan om satu ini celengan ajaib,,,digosok keluar duit,gosok lg keluar lg...

----------


## luki

Baru dapet kabar dari Pak Soegi......

No. 62 , 76 dan 82 terlihat ada defect .......di tarik dan tidak di ikut kan GO

untuk Om Asfenv....silahkan memilih kembali untuk pengganti no 82........atau bisa langsung menghubungi Pak Soegi untuk masalah pembayaran nya.....

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*


1. Abi, pick no. *17.*

2. Abi, pick no. *30.*

3. Luki, pick no. *24.*

4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*

5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*

6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*

7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*

8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*

9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*

10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*

11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*

12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*

13. Roni, pick no. *22.*

14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*

15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*

16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*

17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*

18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*

19. William P., pick no. *36.*

20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*

21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*

22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*

23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*

24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 

25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*

26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*

28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*

29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*

30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*

31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*

----------


## luki

.....* Lanjutan........*

*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*

2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*

3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*

4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*

5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*

6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*

7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*

8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*

9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*

10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*

11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*

12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*

13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*

14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 

15. Danny, pick no. *94.*



*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*

17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*

18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*

19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*

20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*

21. Luki, pick no. *84.*

----------


## luki

*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* ISAMI SHOWA*

----------


## luki

*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* JB777 GOSHIKI*

----------


## edwin

wah, bakalan jadi pelajaran yang berharga nih GO yang satu ini...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Showa 51
Goshiki 71

----------


## iyos

isami no.15 deeeh..

nb;moga2 ini ikut GO yg terakhir dithn 10 n moga bisa puasa GO di th 11..amin

----------


## abiserpong

> isami no.15 deeeh..
> 
> nb;moga2 ini ikut GO yg terakhir dithn 10 n moga bisa puasa GO di th 11..amin


Pilihan yang bagus om iyos .........  :: 
Mudah - mudahan tidak tergoda dan kuat puasanya.  :Becky:

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*



*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*
26. Zone, pick no. *88.*

----------


## dina prima

Dina Prima picked No. 66, 106

----------


## luki

> Dina Prima picked No. 66, 106


Capt........sy edit di atas ya....biar tdk banyak postingan.......

----------


## luki

> nb;moga2 ini ikut GO yg terakhir dithn 10 n moga bisa puasa GO di th 11..amin


mumpung masih tahun 2010 Om Iyos.......masih ada showa yang eye catching tuh.......hi hi hi hi hi

----------


## daniel99

Gak tahan...  Goshiki 104 by Daniel99

----------


## luki

Pak Soegi.......
di foto keliatan kuyus kuyus......geber pakan nya pak Soegi...........
oksigen murni *ON* terus kan........?

----------


## Zone

bagus-bagus perkembangannya nih.... nambah deh...

goshiki 88

----------


## abiserpong

> Gak tahan... Goshiki 104 by Daniel99





> bagus-bagus perkembangannya nih.... nambah deh...
> 
> goshiki 88


Om daniel99, om wilson ....... saya edit masuk postingan di atas ya.  ::

----------


## Soegianto

Iggy 5 dan 98

----------


## iyos

> Pilihan yang bagus om iyos ......... 
> Mudah - mudahan tidak tergoda dan kuat puasanya.


moga om abie n harus,sebenernya janji ini sdh sejak GO sblmnya tp..??asal gk liat2 ikan coz suka mules liat ikan bgs..hehe..




> mumpung masih tahun 2010 Om Iyos.......masih ada showa yang eye catching tuh.......hi hi hi hi hi


wadoooh...bgs semua om look,,,moga cepet abis d nie ikan,,,hohoho...

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*

----------


## Soegianto

an b udi 46

----------


## luki

> an b udi 46


Pak Soegi saya edit di atas ya.....

----------


## luki

*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* ISAMI SHOWA* 





























* JB777 GOSHIKI*

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegi.......
> di foto keliatan kuyus kuyus......geber pakan nya pak Soegi...........
> oksigen murni *ON* terus kan........?


ya lg makan naik bertahap pak
mudahan2 dlm waktu dekat tumbuh meningkat

----------


## ekochen

ikutan om, no 85 an. eko

----------


## Soegianto

an petrus 2,11,45,60,64,87

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*
36. Petrus, pick no. *02.*
37. Petrus, pick no. *11.*
38. Petrus, pick no. *45.*
39. Petrus, pick no. *60.*


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*
28. Eko, pick no. *85.*
29. Petrus, pick no. *64.*
30. Petrus, pick no. *87.*


*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* ISAMI SHOWA* 

























* JB777 GOSHIKI*

----------


## abiserpong

> an petrus 2,11,45,60,64,87


Diborong om petrus ..........  ::

----------


## Soegianto

No 95 an dede H

----------


## Soegianto

> Diborong om petrus ..........


Isi kolam baru pak abi hehe

----------


## Soegianto

> Diborong om petrus ..........


Isi kolam baru pak abi hehe

----------


## jap benny

ikutan showa 27

ikutan goshiki 75 dan 81

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*
36. Petrus, pick no. *02.*
37. Petrus, pick no. *11.*
38. Petrus, pick no. *45.*
39. Petrus, pick no. *60.*
40. Jap Benny, pick no. *27.*


*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*
28. Eko, pick no. *85.*
29. Petrus, pick no. *64.*
30. Petrus, pick no. *87.*
31. Dede H, pick no. *95.*
32. Jap Benny, pick no. *75.*
33. Jap Benny, pick no. *81.*


*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* ISAMI SHOWA* 

























* JB777 GOSHIKI*

----------


## Soegianto

akan di update foto ikan nya dalam beberapa hari kedepan

----------


## luki

=*Hasil Update ke 1, 22 Februari 2011 :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*


1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
 
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
 
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
 
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
 
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
 
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
 
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
 
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
 
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
 
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
 
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
 
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
 
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
 
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
 
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
 
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
 
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
 
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
 
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
 
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
 
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
 
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
 
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
 
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
 
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*
 

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
 
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
 
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
 
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
 
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*
 
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
 
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
 
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
 
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*
 
36. Petrus, pick no. *02.*
 
37. Petrus, pick no. *11.*
 
38. Petrus, pick no. *45.*
 
39. Petrus, pick no. *60.*
 
40. Jap Benny, pick no. *27.*
 
41. Yoyong, pick no.* 49.*
 
42. Edi, pick no.* 09.*

----------


## luki

.....* Lanjutan........*

*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
 
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
 
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
 
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
 
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
 
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
 
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
 
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
 
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
 
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
 
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*

12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
 
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
 
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*
 


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
 
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
 
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
 
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
 
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
 
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*
 
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
 
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
 
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
 
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*
 
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*
 
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*
 
28. Eko, pick no. *85.*
 
29. Petrus, pick no. *64.*
 
30. Petrus, pick no. *87.*
 
31. Dede H, pick no. *95.*
 
32. Jap Benny, pick no. *75.*
 
33. Jap Benny, pick no. *81.*
 
34. Yoyong, pick no. *103.*

----------


## luki

*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* ISAMI SHOWA* 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



* JB777 GOSHIKI*

----------


## koilokal

maap sblmnya,, untuk om2 semua saya mau tanya (untuk nambah wawasan saya yang masih oon): kalau menurut saya yang masih nubi, rata2 sumi pada ikan berkurang seiring pertumbuhannya, malahan ada sumi yang hilang pada beberapa ikan.. apakah keadaan itu disebabkan oleh karakter ikan yang berbeda beda dari masing2 breeder, atau kondisi air yang terlalu soft penyebabnya? Apakah sumi akan balik lagi dan bertambah tebal seiring pertumbuhan dan umur ikan??
mhn petunjuk,, trims

----------


## Soegianto

> maap sblmnya,, untuk om2 semua saya mau tanya (untuk nambah wawasan saya yang masih oon): kalau menurut saya yang masih nubi, rata2 sumi pada ikan berkurang seiring pertumbuhannya, malahan ada sumi yang hilang pada beberapa ikan.. apakah keadaan itu disebabkan oleh karakter ikan yang berbeda beda dari masing2 breeder, atau kondisi air yang terlalu soft penyebabnya? Apakah sumi akan balik lagi dan bertambah tebal seiring pertumbuhan dan umur ikan??
> mhn petunjuk,, trims


halo pak memang sumi akan menurun pd saat ikan di grow tp tdk berlaku ke semua ikan hanya mayoritas akan turun dulu nanti akan kembali
tks

----------


## koilokal

> halo pak memang sumi akan menurun pd saat ikan di grow tp tdk berlaku ke semua ikan hanya mayoritas akan turun dulu nanti akan kembali
> tks


 trims atas penjelasannya pak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 52 man tab nih.

----------


## William Pantoni

> No. 52 man tab nih.


Iya...om Slamet...52 mantap...seperti beni nya digarisin tinta hitam...
Yg diatas nya juga ga kalah mantap....Tsubo sumi dan shiroji nya.....bukan main.... :Eyebrows:

----------


## luki

ayo kita prediksi......kira kira yang mana bakal jadi juara nya.....?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Iya...om Slamet...52 mantap...seperti beni nya digarisin tinta hitam...
> Yg diatas nya juga ga kalah mantap....Tsubo sumi dan shiroji nya.....bukan main....


Oom Wil, yg di atas no. 52 itu mengingatkan saya Akan putri salju ....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> ayo kita prediksi......kira kira yang mana bakal jadi juara nya.....?


Oom Luki, menurut newbie, pertarungan sengit akan terjadi antara Freya (52) dan Snow white (36).   :Tea:

----------


## William Pantoni

> Oom Luki, menurut newbie, pertarungan sengit akan terjadi antara Freya (52) dan Snow white (36).


Siip om Slamet...cuma musti hati2 sama yg punya no 24 nih....bisa2 kita punya disuruh pindah ke vortex.

----------


## Shaqz

32 keren ya om

----------


## luki

> Oom Luki, menurut newbie, pertarungan sengit akan terjadi antara Freya (52) dan Snow white (36).


ha ha ha ha ha........
hati hati Om Slamet......ada no 16 ...favorit saya nih..... :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 





> Siip om Slamet...cuma musti hati2 sama yg punya no 24 nih....bisa2 kita punya disuruh pindah ke vortex.


ngga ke vortex...... no 36 di pindahin ke trickle tower..... :Smokin:  :Smokin:

----------


## ekochen

Ada beberapa gambar yg gak muncul ya, termasuk punya saya no 85  :Help:

----------


## Soegianto

> Ada beberapa gambar yg gak muncul ya, termasuk punya saya no 85


 tq
dlm proses pengcekan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> ha ha ha ha ha........
> hati hati Om Slamet......ada no 16 ...favorit saya nih.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ngga ke vortex...... no 36 di pindahin ke trickle tower.....


 
wah wah, penjurian masih lama tapi suasana sudah mulai panas. Besok saya akan meracik pakan khusus, salah satunya bahannya VIAGRA. spy growth multiplier effectnya bisa dahsyat, waktu masuk kolam kecil, bisa menyusut kembali  :Fencing:

----------


## Soegianto

> wah wah, penjurian masih lama tapi suasana sudah mulai panas. Besok saya akan meracik pakan khusus, salah satunya bahannya VIAGRA. spy growth multiplier effectnya bisa dahsyat, waktu masuk kolam kecil, bisa menyusut kembali


 kalau berhasil kbrkan pak mauuuuuuu

----------


## edwin

> wah wah, penjurian masih lama tapi suasana sudah mulai panas. Besok saya akan meracik pakan khusus, salah satunya bahannya VIAGRA. spy growth multiplier effectnya bisa dahsyat, waktu masuk kolam kecil, bisa menyusut kembali


asal jangan kawin masal sekolam aja....

----------


## Soegianto

no 49 dan 103 yoyong

----------


## luki

booked via fei koi

Edi no 09

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*
36. Petrus, pick no. *02.*
37. Petrus, pick no. *11.*
38. Petrus, pick no. *45.*
39. Petrus, pick no. *60.*
40. Jap Benny, pick no. *27.*
41. Yoyong, pick no.* 49.*
42. Edi, pick no.* 09.*



*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*
28. Eko, pick no. *85.*
29. Petrus, pick no. *64.*
30. Petrus, pick no. *87.*
31. Dede H, pick no. *95.*
32. Jap Benny, pick no. *75.*
33. Jap Benny, pick no. *81.*
34. Yoyong, pick no. *103.

*

----------


## abiserpong

*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* ISAMI SHOWA* 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



* JB777 GOSHIKI*

----------


## Soegianto

no 37 an/ edi

----------


## admin feikoi

*UPDATE PEMBAYARAN
ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.           LUNAS*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.           LUNAS*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.          LUNAS*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.    LUNAS*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.    LUNAS*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.    LUNAS*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.    LUNAS*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.    LUNAS*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.    LUNAS*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.       Cicilan I*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.      LUNAS*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.          LUNAS*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.         LUNAS*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*
36. Petrus, pick no. *02.*
37. Petrus, pick no. *11.*
38. Petrus, pick no. *45.*
39. Petrus, pick no. *60.*
40. Jap Benny, pick no. *27.*
41. Yoyong, pick no.* 49.*
42. Edi, pick no.* 09.*



*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.       LUNAS*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.       LUNAS*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.       LUNAS*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.      LUNAS*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.    LUNAS*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.                        LUNAS*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.                      LUNAS*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.                   CANCEL (RIP)*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.                   LUNAS*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.          LUNAS*
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*
28. Eko, pick no. *85.                   Cicilan I + Cicilan II*
29. Petrus, pick no. *64.*
30. Petrus, pick no. *87.*
31. Dede H, pick no. *95.              LUNAS*
32. Jap Benny, pick no. *75.*
33. Jap Benny, pick no. *81.*
34. Yoyong, pick no. *103.*

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap Sementara, Yang Sudah Terpilih :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17.*
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.*
19. William P., pick no. *36.*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.*
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*
36. Petrus, pick no. *02.*
37. Petrus, pick no. *11.*
38. Petrus, pick no. *45.*
39. Petrus, pick no. *60.*
40. Jap Benny, pick no. *27.*
41. Yoyong, pick no.* 49.*
42. Edi, pick no.* 09.*
43. Edi, pick no.* 37.*
44.



*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.*
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84.*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*
28. Eko, pick no. *85.*
29. Petrus, pick no. *64.*
30. Petrus, pick no. *87.*
31. Dede H, pick no. *95.*
32. Jap Benny, pick no. *75.*
33. Jap Benny, pick no. *81.*
34. Yoyong, pick no. *103.*
35.

----------


## admin feikoi

*UPDATE PEMBAYARAN
ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*

1. Abi, pick no. *17. LUNAS*
2. Abi, pick no. *30. LUNAS*
3. Luki, pick no. *24. LUNAS*
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*
7. Rasito, pick no. *19. LUNAS*
8. Rasito, pick no. *25. LUNAS*
9. Rasito, pick no. *47. LUNAS*
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16. LUNAS*
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41. LUNAS*
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56. LUNAS*
13. Roni, pick no. *22.* 
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3. LUNAS*
15. Wilson, pick no. *18. LUNAS*
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20. LUNAS*
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4. LUNAS*
18. Gandi, pick no. *55. LUNAS*
19. William P., pick no. *36. Cicilan I*
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52. LUNAS*
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12. LUNAS*
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35. LUNAS*
23. Danny, pick no.* 54. LUNAS*
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* 
25. TSA, pick no.* 21. LUNAS*
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.LUNAS* 
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7. LUNAS*
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29. LUNAS*
30. Gandi, pick no. *38. LUNAS*
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32. LUNAS*
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*
35. Budi, pick no. *46. LUNAS*
36. Petrus, pick no. *02. LUNAS*
37. Petrus, pick no. *11. LUNAS* 
38. Petrus, pick no. *45. LUNAS*
39. Petrus, pick no. *60. LUNAS*
40. Jap Benny, pick no. *27.*
41. Yoyong, pick no.* 49. LUNAS*
42. Edi, pick no.* 09. LUNAS*
43. Edi, pick no.* 37. LUNAS*
44.



*JB 777 GOSHIKI :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78. LUNAS*
2. Rasito, pick no. *86. LUNAS*
3. Rasito, pick no. *89. LUNAS*
4. Wilson, pick no. *80. LUNAS*
5. Wilson, pick no. *108. LUNAS*
6. Gandi, pick no. *116. LUNAS*
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77. LUNAS* 
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115. LUNAS*
9. Jenny, pick no. *70. LUNAS*
10. Jenny, pick no. *83. LUNAS*
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82. CANCEL*
12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113. LUNAS*
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114. LUNAS*
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117. LUNAS*
15. Danny, pick no. *94. LUNAS*


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65. LUNAS*
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.*
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*
21. Luki, pick no. *84. LUNAS*
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.*
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.*
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104. LUNAS*
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88. LUNAS*
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*
28. Eko, pick no. *85. Cicilan I + Cicilan II*
29. Petrus, pick no. *64. LUNAS*
30. Petrus, pick no. *87. LUNAS*
31. Dede H, pick no. *95. LUNAS*
32. Jap Benny, pick no. *75.*
33. Jap Benny, pick no. *81.*
34. Yoyong, pick no. *103. LUNAS
*

----------


## Soegianto

info rencana penjurian 16 mei 2011
tp akan di kbrkan lg kepastiannya
sementara 4 juri akan dtg matsue miytake taniguchi umeda
tks

----------


## luki

baru dapat kabar dari Pak Soegi.......

Penjurian akan di lakasanakan hari Jumat Tanggal 13 Mei 2011......
jam 12.30 WIB......
silahkah bagi yang ingin hadir........

----------


## Koi Lovers

ingin hadir om...
beliin tiket yah.

wkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## luki

> ingin hadir om...
> beliin tiket yah.
> 
> wkwkwkwkwkwkwk


minta ke kakak dong Om Ronny......kak Taniguchi.......

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

> eH SALAH baca dink..Memang tiada tahap, hanya open house dan tahap pertama. jadi tancappp gas, jangan mikir lama2 nih...


kalo harga rendah, ya mikirnya cepat cepat...

----------


## luki

dapat kabar dari Pak Soegi......isami showa no punggung 24 di temukan RIP lompat ke luar kolam......


*24.*
 




 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Siip om Slamet...cuma musti hati2 sama yg punya no 24 nih....bisa2 kita punya disuruh pindah ke vortex.


Wah rupanya no.24 jadi perhatian lawan..., sayang sekali tidak bisa ikut bertarung  :: ... om Luki..turut berduka cita....

----------


## edwin

> Siip om Slamet...cuma musti hati2 sama yg punya no 24 nih....bisa2 kita punya disuruh pindah ke vortex.


musti manggil detektif nih... :Spy: 
hihihi

----------


## luki

> Wah rupanya no.24 jadi perhatian lawan..., sayang sekali tidak bisa ikut bertarung ... om Luki..turut berduka cita....


nasib ngga boleh punya ikan bagus Pak Robby......

----------


## tosailover

pola inazuma nya menarik..turut berduka ya, Om

----------


## Koi Lovers

> nasib ngga boleh punya ikan bagus Pak Robby......


turut berduka om buat kehilangannya...kandidat champ pula...
kl nurut sy bukannya ngga boleh punya ikan bagus om luki
yg bener ngga boleh punya ikan bagus murah...hihihihi

----------


## luki

> pola inazuma nya menarik..turut berduka ya, Om


saya jg milih karena pola nya itu Om.....




> turut berduka om buat kehilangannya...kandidat champ pula...
> kl nurut sy bukannya ngga boleh punya ikan bagus om luki
> yg bener ngga boleh punya ikan bagus murah...hihihihi


hi hi hi hi hi.........
btw no 22 makin yahud aja.......

----------


## aaoded

:Pray2:  hallo...apakah ada yg mau share live report dr TKP..?

----------


## luki

Sekilas Pandang Penjurian GO Isami Showa Dan JB Goshiki.....

*Nominasi Awal........*




*The Best 7.......*





*The Winners are..........*

*GRAND CHAMPION......no .5 by IGGY*


*RUNNER UP GRAND CHAMPION......no. 4 by GANDY*


*BEST TATEGOI 1......no.22 by RONNY*


*BEST TATEGOI 2......no.18 by WILSON*


*BEST TATEGOI 3......no.09 by EDY* 


*SPECIAL PRIZE........no. 20 by WILSON*










*Nominasi Awal........*




*The Best 9.......*


*The Best 6.......*




*The Winner GOES To..........*

*GRAND CHAMPION......no .71 by ROBBY IWAN*


*RUNNER UP GRAND CHAMPION......no. 91 by ......*


*BEST TATEGOI 1......no.88 by WILSON*



*BEST TATEGOI 2......no.108 by WILSON*


*BEST TATEGOI 3......no.80 by WILSON* 


*SPECIAL PRIZE........no. 72 by ......*




 :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 


Suasana Penjurian....






*SEE YOU NEXT EVENT......*

----------


## Koi Lovers

congratz to all the winner
thank's to feikoi udah ngadain GO dengan kualitas ikan yg top  harga terjangkau
juga buat forum tercinta ini yg udah menjadi penghubung bagi saya yg berada diluar pulau sehingga dapat berpartisipasi
ditunggu efen efen berikutnya...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Selamat kpd para pemenang....
GO yg sukses.... Salute kpd fei koi

----------


## Koi Lovers

cuma mau nanya
untuk ikan-ikan yg ngga dapat juara apa akan ada update foto ikan terakhir?

trims

----------


## luki

> cuma mau nanya
> untuk ikan-ikan yg ngga dapat juara apa akan ada update foto ikan terakhir?
> 
> trims


nanti akan di foto satu persatu dan akan upload semua Om Ronny......

----------


## luki

*Hasil Final Update  , 14 May  2011 :*

*ISAMI SHOWA :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 10 jt ) :*


1. Abi, pick no. *17.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
2. Abi, pick no. *30.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*
  
3. Luki, pick no. *24.*
 
4. Robby Iwan, pick no. *34.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...38 Cm*
  
5. Robby Iwan, pick no. *61.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...39 Cm*
  
6. Sunardi, pick no. *23.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
7. Rasito, pick no. *19.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...41 Cm*
  
8. Rasito, pick no. *25.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
9. Rasito, pick no. *47.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...39 Cm*
  
10. Alex Makassar, pick no. *16.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...39 Cm*
  
11. Alex Makassar, pick no. *41.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...38 Cm*
  
12. Alex Makassar, pick no.* 56.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...40 Cm*
  
13. Roni, pick no. *22.*  .....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
14. Wilson, pick no.* 3.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
15. Wilson, pick no. *18.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...47 Cm*
  
16. Wilson, pick no.* 20.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...47 Cm*
  
17. Gandi, pick no.* 4.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...45 Cm*
  
18. Gandi, pick no. *55.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*
  
19. William P., pick no. *36.* .....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*
  
20. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *52.*.....*Ukuran Akhir ...42 Cm*
  
21. Yoyong, pick no. *12.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...40 Cm*
  
22. Yoyong, pick no. *35.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*
  
23. Danny, pick no.* 54.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...41 Cm*
  
24. Edwin, pick no.* 48.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...46 Cm*
  
25. TSA, pick no.* 21.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...41 Cm*
  
26. Iyos, pick no.* 28.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*

----------


## luki

*.....Lanjutan.........
*

*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 8 jt ) :* 

27. Soegih, pick no.* 50.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...42 Cm*
  
28. Suryadi, pick no.* 7.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...42 Cm*
  
29. Suryadi, pick no. *29.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...40 Cm*
  
30. Gandi, pick no. *38.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*
  
31. Edy (aaoded), pick no. *32.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
32. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 51.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
33. Iyos, pick no. *15.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*
  
34. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *5.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...45 Cm*
  
35. Budi, pick no. *46.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*
  
36. Petrus, pick no. *02.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...44 Cm*
  
37. Petrus, pick no. *11.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...45 Cm*
  
38. Petrus, pick no. *45.*....*Ukuran Akhir ...39 Cm*
  
39. Petrus, pick no. *60.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...40 Cm*
  
40. Jap Benny, pick no. *27.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...40 Cm*
  
41. Yoyong, pick no.* 49.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ... Cm*
  
42. Edi, pick no.* 09.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...42 Cm*
  
43.Edi, pick no. *37.* ....*Ukuran Akhir ...43 Cm*

----------


## luki

*Update Final JB 777 GOSHIKI , 14 May 2011 : :*
*Masa Open House ( Tahap 1, @ 7,5 jt ) :*

1. Rasito, pick no. *78.*......*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*....
  
2. Rasito, pick no. *86.* ......*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*....
  
3. Rasito, pick no. *89.*......*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*....
  
4. Wilson, pick no. *80.* ......*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*....
  
5. Wilson, pick no. *108.*......*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*....
  
6. Gandi, pick no. *116.* .....*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*....
  
7. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no.* 77.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*....
  
8. Slamet Kurniawan, pick no. *115.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*....
  
9. Jenny, pick no. *70.*....*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*....
 
10. Jenny, pick no. *83.*....*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*....
  
11. AsfenvV, pick no. *82.*

12. Ryan, Pick no.* 113.*
  
13. Ryan, Pick no. *114.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*....
  
14. Yoyong, pick no. *117.* 
  
15. Danny, pick no. *94.*
  


*Pemilihan ( Tahap Dua @ Rp. 6 jt ) :* 

16. Soegih, pick no. *65.*
 
17. Robby Iwan, pick no. *69.* 
 
18. Robby Iwan, pick no. *99.*
 
19. Ronny, pick no. *73.*...*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*....
  
20. Dina Prima, pick no. *107.*...*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*....
  
21. Luki, pick no. *84.* ..*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*....
  
22. Robby Iwan, pick no.* 71.* ..*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*....
  
23. Dina Prima, pick no.* 66.*..*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*...
  
24. Dina Prima, pick no.* 106.* ..*Ukuran Akhir 32 Cm*...
  
25. Daniel99, pick no.* 104.*  ..*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*...
  
26. Wilson Zone, pick no. *88.*  ..*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*...
  
27. Purnomo Iggy, pick no. *98.*  ..*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*...
  
28. Eko, pick no. *85.* 
 
29. Petrus, pick no. *64.*  ..*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*...
  
30. Petrus, pick no. *87.* ..*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*...
  
31. Dede H, pick no. *95.* ..*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*...
  
32. Jap Benny, pick no. *75.*
 
33. Jap Benny, pick no. *81.* ..*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*...
  
34. Yoyong, pick no. *103.*

----------


## luki

*.......Final Update 14 May 2011.........*

*.......AVAILABLE.........*

* ISAMI SHOWA* 

*......Ukuran Terakhir 44 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 43 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 41 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm......*
 

*......Ukuran Terakhir 44 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 42 Cm......*

----------


## luki

* Final Update JB777 GOSHIKI, 14 May 2011* 

* ....Available........* 

*......Ukuran Terakhir 37 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 37 Cm......*
  

 

*......Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 38 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 38 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 38 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 37 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 36 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 40 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 39 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 37 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 38 Cm......*
  

*......Ukuran Terakhir 36 Cm......*
 

*......Ukuran Terakhir 36 Cm......*

----------


## ekochen

punyaku kok gak ada hasil akhirnya om? ghosiki 85  :Shocked:

----------


## luki

> punyaku kok gak ada hasil akhirnya om? ghosiki 85


Maaf Om Eko......
informasi dari Pak Soegi...ada beberapa ekor yang tidak bisa terdeteksi karena luntur beni nya Om......
untuk lebih jelas nya ....bisa menghubungi Pak Soegi di 0811 151 696

----------


## ekochen

ok, thanks Om Luki atas infonya

----------


## luki

> ok, thanks Om Luki atas infonya


sama sama Om Eko.....
kita senasib Om.....showa saya juga no 24 lompat indah.....

----------


## Soegianto

terimaksih buat semua peserta dan moderator dan member kois lain nya yg sudah menyuport acara ini
mohon maaf sy baru buka forum setelah 2 minggu absen krn ada kesibukan lain.
dan selamat buat para pemenang nya dan juga mohon maaf yg sebesar2nya  kepada peserta karena dalam penyelenggaraan  event ini ada hal hal yang diluar batas kendali kami sebagai penyelenggara spt ikan luntur , lompat indah atau hal yg lainnya.
dan buat para peserta yg ikan nya mati atau luntur silahkan utk segera memilih pengganti dari ikan yg msh available boleh direc ke sy di 0811151696.
semoga event ini bisa menjadi pembelajaran buat kita semua,
terimaksih dan salam koi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> terimaksih buat semua peserta dan moderator dan member kois lain nya yg sudah menyuport acara ini
> mohon maaf sy baru buka forum setelah 2 minggu absen krn ada kesibukan lain.
> dan selamat buat para pemenang nya dan juga mohon maaf yg sebesar2nya  kepada peserta karena dalam penyelenggaraan  event ini ada hal hal yang diluar batas kendali kami sebagai penyelenggara spt ikan luntur , lompat indah atau hal yg lainnya.
> dan buat para peserta yg ikan nya mati atau luntur silahkan utk segera memilih pengganti dari ikan yg msh available boleh direc ke sy di 0811151696.
> semoga event ini bisa menjadi pembelajaran buat kita semua,
> terimaksih dan salam koi


penyelenggara GO yang mantappppp... nyesel aku ga ikut yg isami showanya

----------


## daniel99

Om Soegi rencana untuk pengiriman ikan ke masing2 pesererta kapan ya?

----------


## Soegianto

Untuk pengiriman by sms 0811151696 thanks

----------

